# Dealing with Parcel Monkey.



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Thought I would post this, as I know they are used quite a lot. This is what happens when you have a company with no phone support and staff who are given too many tickets to deal with...

(read from bottom to top)


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have had exactly the same problems. I booked a service which initially was shown as guaranteed next day, and then lo and behold it took 5 working days and the same Irianne dealt with me. I eventually got their name and address and sent a recorded delivery complaint and never received a reply!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I think I'm just going to have to wave byebye to my money on this one and re-book. (obviously not with PM)


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

open an account with my hermes. it costs nothing and you deal direct with them, who pm use anyway


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I was looking at them as they have the parcel drop-off points, they are equally hated online however. I think delivery companies in general get pretty badly panned online.

I managed to get a response eventually by the way, another, seemingly more human person responded to let me know the address cant be changed, I asked for a refund which I am never going to get.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I've used CollectPlus ( http://www.collectplus.co.uk/ ) a couple of times and really like them.

Being able to pay at home on the internet and then drop off the parcel at the local corner shop makes it much more convenient for me than having drive to the post office, and the pricing structure is much easier to understand as well.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I also use Collect+. Good tracking & useful to be able to drop off at my local corner shop. Have found them better than Hermes whose tracking is very poor.


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

I had similar problem last week PM say pickup booked then after a day waiting in called dx to be told they had no details.

After several similar emails I mailed them and told them as they hadn't fulfilled their agreement then I wanted a refund

which I got and posted royal mail.

Go to their reviews and they seem to reply to any negative ones, may help you get it sorted.


----------



## 666tyler (Apr 19, 2013)

D_Evans said:


> I think delivery companies in general get pretty badly panned online.


Having used nigh on every courier service through my work I would like to share the following.

If I care it gets there when it's supposed to only ups, fedex or TNT

If I care about what state it's in when it gets there only UPS

Otherwise it's pot luck with the rest as to when or whether they will deliver and if it's broken whether they will reimburse.


----------



## vikingboy (Mar 11, 2013)

same issues with parcelmonkey myself yesterday and today. Useless.

Looking at online reviews is a joke.....Im trying these guys who use UPS by the looks of things and are cheaper (when including insurance) https://www.parcelhero.com


----------



## natalie.donaldson (Mar 24, 2014)

Try Interparcel.com or parcel2go.com they offer UPS access points & compare all other companies at the same time - usually very good!


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Parcel monkey are hideous. I booked two weeks ago to send my machine and they booked it, sent receipt and courier didn't show up to collect. I sat in all day on what was the best weather of the year so far.... Grim.

Took it to post office today and sent via ParcelForce, totally hassle free but little more expensive. You pay for what you get for sure.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

You get what you pay for with courier companies. Hermes are crap as I've stated in another thread. Post office are pretty good but expensive. As 666tyler said UPS are probably one of the better ones.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

natalie.donaldson said:


> Try Interparcel.com or parcel2go.com they offer UPS access points & compare all other companies at the same time - usually very good!


Natalie, did you join the forum just to tell us about your firm or do you actually have an interest in coffee?

David


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

DavidBondy said:


> Natalie, did you join the forum just to tell about your firm or do you have an interest on coffee?
> 
> David


3 posts so far - non about coffee/3 about her business. Time will tell I suppose.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Natalie, can we please have some coffee conversation e.g How do you make your coffee?

If you only wish to advertise your company that will involve a charge for advertising.


----------



## Tony1941 (Mar 23, 2014)

This thread has got me worried!

I usually use Hermes and have had NO problems with them. I frequently send photographic prints packed between 2 sheets of hardboard to avoid bending. I learned the hard way: corrugated cardboard just is not tough enough. Hermes managed to bend one print, BUT promptly paid up for the compensation. Full marks to Hermes. Everything else has arrived within the delivery slot.

However, I've just had to use ParcelMonkey as Hermes apparently don't deal with Spalding (they are part of the 1% of the population not covered!). A consignment was sent on Monday and I've not heard anything about delivery - my client would have emailed me.

Hence my worry. Fingers crossed...


----------



## frasermade (Feb 26, 2014)

I have used Parcel Monkey for I think 3-5 things now over a span of 2 years and every one was picked up and delivered as expected. It's a shame they have dropped the ball with you guys...









I've sent PC's, Xbox and a few artworks too via PM.

I hate Hermes. I hate UKMail and anyone else with a collection centre an hour away...


----------



## Tony1941 (Mar 23, 2014)

Just thought I would add a comment to my 'worried' post above, in the interests of fairness. The package was collected at about 10.15 on Monday and was delivered at 14.30 on Tuesday, as promised. Parcel Monkey used City Link and performed as promised.

I will use them again, but only if Hermes has a population 'hole' at my delivery address, as it cost me almost 2 x as much.


----------



## Tony1941 (Mar 23, 2014)

Just thought I would add a comment to my 'worried' post above, in the interests of fairness. The package was collected at about 10.15 on Monday and was delivered at 14.30 on Tuesday, as promised. Parcel Monkey used City Link and performed as promised.

I will use them again, but only if Hermes has a population 'hole' at my delivery address, as it cost me almost 2 x as much.


----------

